# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > حرفه ای: دامنه IR رایگان کجاست؟ ! WOW

## Data3enter.com

آیا هنوز نام اینترنتی برای خود و یا کسب وکار خود انتخاب نکرده اید ؟!
ایا در انتخاب نام اینترنتی مردد هستید؟!
ایا مایل هستید برای انتخاب نام اینترنتی خود مشاوره بگیرید؟!
و در انتها ایا مایل هستید نام اینترنتی خود را به رایگان هدیه بگیرید؟! و یا یک نام اینترنتی برای کسی که دوستش دارید (wow!) انتخاب نمایید؟!

پس اگر جواب اری است :تنها یک انتخاب برای شما باقی خواهد ماند:

کجاست؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
کیست؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
تنها جای رایگان؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
سریع ثبت میکنه ؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
مالکیت حقیقی میده؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
کنترل پنل اختصاصی میده؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
و...؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان

! WoW

----------


## joker

تمام نماينده هاي nic.ir دامنه .ir را با 5-4 هزارتومن ناقابل ميدن ، http://www.nic.ir/List_of_Resellers ديگه اينهمه توضيحات نداره كه :)

----------


## Data3enter.com

> تمام نماينده هاي nic.ir دامنه .ir را با 5-4 هزارتومن ناقابل ميدن ، http://www.nic.ir/List_of_Resellers ديگه اينهمه توضيحات نداره كه :)


با سلام و سپاس از شما
دوست عزیز درسته این یک هدیه ناقابل  از طرف مرکز دیتای ایرانیان است  ولی اصولا ارزش هدیه به قیمت اون نیست ! در ضمن قیمت های دیگر دامنه ها را نگاهی بیندازید متوجه قیمتهای بسیار منصفانه ما خواهید بود
با احترام
در خدمت شما هستیم

----------


## sohil_ww

> آیا هنوز نام اینترنتی برای خود و یا کسب وکار خود انتخاب نکرده اید ؟!
> ایا در انتخاب نام اینترنتی مردد هستید؟!
> ایا مایل هستید برای انتخاب نام اینترنتی خود مشاوره بگیرید؟!
> و در انتها ایا مایل هستید نام اینترنتی خود را به رایگان هدیه بگیرید؟! و یا یک نام اینترنتی برای کسی که دوستش دارید (wow!) انتخاب نمایید؟!
> 
> پس اگر جواب اری است :تنها یک انتخاب برای شما باقی خواهد ماند:
> 
> کجاست؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
> کیست؟! مرکز دیتای ایرانیان
> ...


حداقل لینک سایت می زاشتی دیگه نریم تو گوگول بسرچیم !

----------


## Data3enter.com

> حداقل لینک سایت می زاشتی دیگه نریم تو گوگول بسرچیم !


با سلام و س‍ پ‍اس از شما
دوست عزیز اینم لینک سایت خدمت شما
http://data3enter.com/
البته لینک سایت همان نام  پروفایل ماست...
با احترام

----------


## sohil_ww

قیمت ها که با قیمت های سایت دیگه فرقی نداره ولی دیزاین سایت خیلی قشنگه 
تبریک می گم

----------


## Data3enter.com

> قیمت ها که با قیمت های سایت دیگه فرقی نداره ولی دیزاین سایت خیلی قشنگه 
> تبریک می گم


سپاس از شما دوست عزیز
نظر لطف شماست ...
قیمتهای ثبت دامنه با قیمت روز دلار محاسبه میشه و تقریبا میشه گفت سودی بر روی دامنه ها نصیب ما نمیشه و کلا سعی میکنیم در درجه اول رضایت مشتری باشه و در مرحله بعد منافع شرکت
با احترام

----------


## sohil_ww

> سپاس از شما دوست عزیز
> نظر لطف شماست ...
> قیمتهای ثبت دامنه با قیمت روز دلار محاسبه میشه و تقریبا میشه گفت سودی بر روی دامنه ها نصیب ما نمیشه و کلا سعی میکنیم در درجه اول رضایت مشتری باشه و در مرحله بعد منافع شرکت
> با احترام


منظور من فقط قیمت دامنه ها نبود بلکه vps  و vds  شامل می شد:D

----------


## Data3enter.com

> منظور من فقط قیمت دامنه ها نبود بلکه vps  و vds  شامل می شد:D


دوست عزیز
قیمت های خدمات ما به صورت دقیق و با کمترین سود ممکن براورد شده چرا که رفاه مشتری اولویت ماست...
در مورد vps , vds ,... محاسبه هزینه بر اساس میزان هزینه نهایی سرور تمام شده است و مانند خیلی از شرکتها نه با قیمت نجومی و یا نه با قیمت بسیار پایین اراپه نخواهد شد چرا که قیمت پایین باعث پایین امدن کیفیت خواهد شد و قیمت بالا هم توانایی خرید مشتری را پایین خواهد اورد...
با احترام

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

یاد اون تبلیغه افتادم چی؟مدرسان شریفـــ :قهقهه:

----------


## Data3enter.com

> یاد اون تبلیغه افتادم چی؟مدرسان شریفـــ


اره دوست عزیز حق با شماست
 :تشویق:

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

> یاد اون تبلیغه افتادم چی؟مدرسان شریفـــ


آره والا مدرسان شریفففف.
من تا یک ماه پیش دامنه IR رو 3600 الی 3800 ثبت میکردم ، الان دیدم شده 4 الی 4.5
ولی دامنه های دیگرو بررسی کردم قیمتش مناسب بود .
هر چند من پایین ترم قیمت دارم ولی تفاوتش 500-600 تومن بیشتر نیس.
حالا منظورتون از دامنه رایگان ، همون دامنه ارزانه دیگه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Data3enter.com

> آره والا مدرسان شریفففف.
> من تا یک ماه پیش دامنه IR رو 3600 الی 3800 ثبت میکردم ، الان دیدم شده 4 الی 4.5
> ولی دامنه های دیگرو بررسی کردم قیمتش مناسب بود .
> هر چند من پایین ترم قیمت دارم ولی تفاوتش 500-600 تومن بیشتر نیس.
> حالا منظورتون از دامنه رایگان ، همون دامنه ارزانه دیگه؟؟؟؟؟


با سلام و سپاس
دوست عزیز افزایش قیمت دامنه های ir به خاطر افزایش واحدهای سایت نیک میباشد
"به اطلاع کلیه کاربران و نمایندگان ایرنیک می‌رساند که از تاریخ ۱ تیر ۱۳۹۲ قیمت پایه هر واحد از ۷۲،۰۰۰ ریال به ۸۰،۰۰۰ ریال افزایش می‌یابد. همچنین لازم به ذکر است که کلیه واحد‌های باقیمانده در حساب شناسه یا قرارداد کاربران در ساعت ۱۲:۰۰ بامداد ۱ تیر ۱۳۹۲ مجددا باقیمت جدید محاسبه و به حساب شناسه یا قرارداد واریز می‌گردد."

در مورد دامنه رایگان منظور ما ثبت دامنه به صورت رایگان است نه قیمت ارزان دوست عزیز
با احترام

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

آها ازون لحاظ  :لبخند:

----------


## Data3enter.com

فرصت های طلایی برای شما اینجاست...

----------


## Data3enter.com

فروش دامین ir رایگان همچنان ادامه دارد...
تخفیف ویژه ثبت دامنه های بین المللی تا تاریخ 9/5/1392  ,   8/6.1392

ASIA ................................ 15000......................End Date 8/06/1392
BIZ .................................. 12000......................End Date 9/05/1392
ORG ................................. 22000......................End Date 9/05/1392
IN .................................... 14000.....................End Date 8/06/1392
NET .................................. 29000......................End Date 8/06/1392

جهت ثبت دامنه با پسوندهای دیگر و قیمت مناسب به سایت مرکز دیتای ایرانیان مراجعه کنید

----------


## nsco_nsco

با سلام دیدم نوشته شده معرفی دامین برای همین در ج کردم قصدم بی احترامی نبود

----------


## Data3enter.com

با سلام

سپاس از شما دوست عزیز
موفق باشید

----------


## Data3enter.com

هر ایرانی یک وب سایت حرفه ای ...wow
ثبت دامنه رایگان در مرکز دیتای ایرانیان همچنان ادامه دارد..

----------


## Data3enter.com

ثبت دامنه های رایگان همچنان ادامه دارد...

----------


## Jarvis

پس چرا من اومدم دامنه ثبت کنم میگه 4500 تومن پولش میشه ؟ :متفکر:  ... جریان چیه ؟ نکنه شما 4500 رو رایگان حساب میکنی ؟

----------


## Data3enter.com

> پس چرا من اومدم دامنه ثبت کنم میگه 4500 تومن پولش میشه ؟ ... جریان چیه ؟ نکنه شما 4500 رو رایگان حساب میکنی ؟


با سلام 
دوست عزیز دامنه رایگان در موارد زیر قابل ثبت است:
تبدیل وبلاگ به وب سایت
طراحی سایت (دامنه بین المللی دلخواه رایگان)
تمامی پکیج های میزبانی وب
ثبت نام در سایت و ارسال مشخصات خود جهت قرعه کشی 
بر روی سرور مجازی و اختصاصی
و...

با ما در تماس باشید
با احترام
مرکز دیتای ایرانیان

----------

